# Chuck Norris' dire warning for America



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

When Chuck speaks you better listen.

*Chuck Norris' dire warning for America*

*'Our country as we know it may be lost forever'*

Chuck Norris Fact No. 39: "Chuck Norris stared evil in the eye and it went into hiding."
America's favorite action star is doing just that this election - calling on evangelical Christians across the nation to join him in crushing the creep of socialism under President Obama.

Norris and his wife, Gena, have filmed a public service announcement, unveiled exclusively at WND, wherein the two urge Christians to help save the country in November.
"We are here to talk about a growing concern we all share," Chuck Norris explains. "If we look to history, our great country and freedom are under attack. We're at a tipping point and, quite possibly, our country as we know it may be lost forever if we don't change the course in which our country is headed."
Gena warns that voter apathy among evangelicals in 2008 may have contributed to Obama's election in the first place.
"With our country at a crossroads, Chuck and I have asked ourselves what we can be doing to help support this great country we're blessed to live in and how we can encourage our like-minded American brothers and sisters to unite and let their voices be heard," she said. "It is estimated that in the 2008 election, 30 million evangelical Christians stayed home on voting day and Obama won the election by 10 million votes."
Chuck cautions Christians about the cost of doing nothing while the nation spirals into a state of socialism from which there will be no return.
"We know you love your family and your freedom as much as Gena and I do," he says in his appeal to Americans. "And it is because of that we can no longer sit quietly or stand on the sidelines and watch our country go the way of socialism or something much worse."
Gena urged Christians to register and cast their votes on Election Day to ensure "our voices will be heard."
Chuck recalled the cautionary words of great patriots on the subject of preserving liberty:
"As Edmund Burke said, 'All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men (and women) to do nothing.'
"Our great president, Ronald Reagan said, 'Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected and handed on for them to do the same.'"
Likewise, Gena noted, "President Reagan went on to say that 'You and I have a rendezvous with destiny. We will preserve for our children this last best hope of man on earth, or we will sentence them to take the first step into a thousand years of darkness. If we fail, at least let our children and our children's children say of us we justified our brief moment here. We did all that could be done.'"
Chuck Norris concludes the announcement by encouraging Americans to close ranks and defend their great nation "for God and country."
"Please stand with us," he urges. "Let's unite for God and country. And may God continue to bless the United States of America. See you at the polls."
Norris has been writing a weekly column exclusively for WND since Oct. 23, 2006. The star of "Walker: Texas Ranger" and some of the biggest action pictures ever, Norris has also reached a new generation as part of the Internet craze for one-liners usually labeled not as jokes but as "facts."
In "The Official Chuck Norris Fact Book," Norris gives readers not only his favorite "facts," roundhouse-kicked by the man himself, but also the stories behind the facts and the code by which he lives his life.
In his bestselling book, "Black Belt Patriotism: How to Reawaken America," Norris provides real solutions for solving the nation's problems, moving the country forward and changing its course for the better.
As history shows, millions of Americans follow when Chuck Norris leads.
In 2008, Zeta Interactive confirmed that when Norris endorsed former Arkansas Gov. Huckabee in a WND column, it sparked a spike of 66 percent in Internet posts on Huckabee.
When Norris wrote of his endorsement of Huckabee, the former governor was holding support from about eight percent of voters, according to Rasmussen Reports, which is considered one of the most accurate tracking polls available.
Within a couple days, the time it took for the Norris column to make the rounds of the blogs and media sites, Huckabee's support rose to 10 percent, his first time ever in double digits, and within another day it was at 12 percent.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/09/chuck-norris-dire-warning-for-america/


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

great article


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

My kids are just starting to learn about Chuck Norris, oddly enough by the movie "The Expendables 2". I'll have to introduce them to "An Eye for an Eye", "The Octagon" and "Lone Wolf McQuade" for maximum Chuck Norris goodness.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> My kids are just starting to learn about Chuck Norris, oddly enough by the movie "The Expendables 2". I'll have to introduce them to "An Eye for an Eye", "The Octagon" and "Lone Wolf McQuade" for maximum Chuck Norris goodness.


Don't forget The Hitman. Best scene ever was in the restaurant.

"You're not afraid to die are you?"
"No."
"Good, then this shouldn't hurt."


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

No good without a YouTube clip


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

DELTA FORCE!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chuck Norris accused of racism after warning of '1,000 years of darkness'*









Chuck Norris accused of using racial "dog-whistle" language after prediction of '1,000 years of darkness' if Obama id reelected.
Credits:
Justin Sullivan/Getty Images

After warning of "1,000 years of darkness" if Barack Obama is reelected, Chuck Norris was accused of using racial "dog-whistle" language by former MSNBC host Keith Olbermann, Twitchy reported Friday.
Recently, Norris and his wife, Gena, created a video warning evangelical Christians of the dangers of not voting.
"You and I have a rendezvous with destiny. We will preserve for our children this last best hope for man on earth, or we will sentence them to take the first step into a thousand years of darkness," he says in the video, quoting former President Ronald Reagan.

Video: Chuck Norris' dire warning for Christians

"Hey, Dog-whistle RT @mmfa Fox hosts Chuck Norris to discuss his warning of '1,000 years of darkness' if Obama is (reelected)," Olbermann tweeted.
Norris discussed the video in an appearance on Fox and Friends Friday.

http://www.examiner.com/article/chu...cism-after-warning-of-1-000-years-of-darkness


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

There's no racism in what he said, just crazy Christian prophecy. Chuck needs the tin foil hat I think!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grizzlybear said:


> There's no racism in what he said, just crazy Christian prophecy. Chuck needs the tin foil hat I think!


 Chuck Norris just started a dead pool. You and Keith Uberdouche just made the list.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> Chuck Norris just started a dead pool. You and Keith Uberdouche just made the list.


So be it, Bruce Lee's ghost is scarier anyway. Bruce Lee did whoop on Chuck many years ago!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Someone should do a good whoop on you with all of your off the wall crap.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Someone should do a good whoop on you with all of your off the wall crap.


What's off the wall?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

99% of your postings, Mods Or Admin how about an IP on this guy or gal
I feel like going on a witch hunt.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> 99% of your postings, Mods Or Admin how about an IP on this guy or gal
> I feel like going on a witch hunt.


I'm not sure what I did to offend you man.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You must have something to hide,
This member limits who may view their full profile.
NOOBS don't barge in on MC with the crap you
have posted.
Come clean and tell us who you realy are.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh I didn't know what I was doing with my profile, I'm still in the process of editing it. There isn't much info involved anyway so you're not missing anything. There it's viewable again!

My name is Bill, nice to meet you! I get bored and came across the political section of your site, and decided to get involved in some political talk that's about the long and short of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck Norris will be interviewed by Mike Huckabee tonight at 8pm on FoxNews.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

don't think Mr. Norris is "tin foil' material , he's just a Good Christian. if michael ( fat slob ) moore is bailing on osama then the experiment has truly failed. that's all Chuck is trying to point out.

kind of like hiring bobby valentine. it was a nice idea , but its time to go


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> don't think Mr. Norris is "tin foil' material , he's just a Good Christian. if michael ( fat slob ) moore is bailing on osama then the experiment has truly failed. that's all Chuck is trying to point out.
> 
> kind of like hiring bobby valentine. it was a nice idea , but its time to go


I have the utmost respect for Chuck, but the "1,000 years of darkness" thing is crazy talk.

It is time for Obama to go, just not for Romney. You'd just be repeating the same mistake.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I just watched that video again. How is it racist? I'd really love for someone to explain to me how disagreeing with the way someone does their job, in this case the president, is racist. If the phrase "a thousand years of darkness" conjures up images of racism instead of making you think of medieval Europe then you need to brush up on your history.



> *a. * *An era of* ignorance, superstition, or *social chaos or repression*. Often used in the plural: a novel depicting the dark ages in the aftermath of a global war.
> *b. * The early or crude stage in the history or development of something. Often used in the plural: back in the dark ages of radio technology.


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Dark+Ages


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

"a thousand years of darkness' is only added for dramatic effect. if osama gets back in and changes the face of the supreme court there could be very long lasting repercussions.

whether it last a thousand years or not ..........................

now if you want real tinfoil hat stuff look no further than yours truly. i voted for Ross Perot in 92 and would vote for Ron Paul this time around, but sadly it would only help put the current train wreck back in office.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> "a thousand years of darkness' is only added for dramatic effect. if osama gets back in and changes the face of the supreme court there could be very long lasting repercussions.
> 
> whether it last a thousand years or not ..........................
> 
> now if you want real tinfoil hat stuff look no further than yours truly. i voted for Ross Perot in 92 and would vote for Ron Paul this time around, but sadly it would only help put the current train wreck back in office.


I'd vote for Paul too, but the Republican party ruined him. Did you see what they did to him at the RNC? They replaced people that supported him and pretended he didn't exist as they chanted his name.

Disgusting, and I can't vote for Romney knowing how terrible he'd be too.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

[quote="grizzlybear, post: 708502, member: 20790
Disgusting, and I can't vote for Romney knowing how terrible he'd be too.[/quote]

Nobody should dislike Romney as much as I could....He eliminated my state job in 03'
But I'd follow him into hell before I'd vote for Obama and his socialist clowns. Come on now!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

What is so bad about Mitt, that you wouldn't vote for him rather than Obama? And instead, WASTE your vote? And don't spit up on the keyboard all the bullshit that dribbles out of the DNC machine... I don't want to hear, "He shelters his money in tax havens!" etc because I will SLAP that entire argument to the floor like a red-headed stepchild I caught stealing from the cookie jar. I use the same super powers Paul Ryan uses...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Cowboy, the what Romney does with his money argument didn't end too well for the liz warren campaign worker that came to my house. You'd think by now they would have a counter argument to "I don't care what Mitt does with his money. I care about what the dems are doing with mine."


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What is so bad about Mitt, that you wouldn't vote for him rather than Obama? And instead, WASTE your vote? And don't spit up on the keyboard all the bullshit that dribbles out of the DNC machine... I don't want to hear, "He shelters his money in tax havens!" etc because I will SLAP that entire argument to the floor like a red-headed stepchild I caught stealing from the cookie jar. I use the same super powers Paul Ryan uses...


I already stated my reasons here and in the other thread. He is a big government nanny state supporting ass and a freedom hater.

If you want to talk socialism, talk romneycare putting TONS of people on tax subsidized healthcare.

No thanks, him and Ryan are lying sacks of shit so bad even Fox took Ryan to task.

The "wasted vote" shit is only true if you believe your vote truly matters. It doesn't. I'll elaborate when i have a keyboard.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Nobody should dislike Romney as much as I could....He eliminated my state job in 03'*
*But I'd follow him into hell before I'd vote for Obama and his socialist clowns. Come on now!*

+1

Romney kicked the DOC in the nuts after the Father Geoghan incident. we're still feeling the repercussions from the witch he put in charge.

however, as the saying goes "the enemy of my enemy is my friend".

it's the lesser of two evils


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

grizzlybear said:


> I'd vote for Paul too, but the Republican party ruined him. Did you see what they did to him at the RNC? They replaced people that supported him and pretended he didn't exist as they chanted his name.
> 
> Disgusting, and I can't vote for Romney knowing how terrible he'd be too.


Then that is just a vote for obama.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Joel98 said:


> Then that is just a vote for obama.


I was never going to vote for Romney, so no it's not. It's a vote for Gary Johnson, someone who's an actual conservative and for freedom unlike Mitt.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gary Johnson does not stand a snowballs chance in hell to get elected, your
vote counts as a vote for OBAMA and no one else.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Gary Johnson does not stand a snowballs chance in hell to get elected, your
> vote counts as a vote for OBAMA and no one else.


It can't be a vote for Obama if I was never voting for Romney.

If I didn't vote for Johnson I wouldn't vote at all.


----------

